# Graphics Contest #31 ~Buddy~



## Megan1216

I decided to restart a new one since the other one has 10 posts of comments. Thank you Moderators for locking it up!  

Graphic Contest rules 

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

"Buddy" must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until enter time and date here. 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.
_________________










No theme! Do want you talented Graphic Artists want.  

Meaghan


----------



## Jeanie

Please give me a link to the one you want to have closed, Meaghan.


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie

I'll do it for her-she's offline obviously.

http://catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=35936


----------



## Lisa 216

Meaghan1216 said:


> I decided to restart a new one since the other one has 10 pages of text, so I thought it would be better to do a knew one.


I don't see the 10 pages of text :? Anyway, I'll lock up the other thread and add a link to this one. You may want to copy and paste the rules for the contest here so people don't get confused


----------



## DesnBaby

I think she meant 10 comments not pages and the picture still looks the same except it looks smaller :? . Ok, I'll try and widen it :? .


----------



## Megan1216

DesnBaby said:


> I think she meant 10 comments not pages and the picture still looks the same except it looks smaller :? . Ok, I'll try and widen it :? .


 Thanks Des, that is exactly what I meant! Sorry about that. I'll edit it that out. Des, I made that into a 450x450, but I'll try a 450x500 (500 being the width).


----------



## Megan1216

Des is that better or no?


----------



## DesnBaby

You're welcome & yeah a little, thanks!


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie

Oops~ Meaghan forgot to add the date. she asked me if I could do it. it starts now because there was no date. So it starts 10/19/2006 and ends 11/2/06 (2 weeks).


----------



## DesnBaby

Buddy Halloween :lol: :


----------



## Stephie

that's really cute Des


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie

OMG! That is soooo cute Des!!  Thanx. I set it as my backround, saved it, and added it as my desktop icon. I just could *NOT* pass up using something that cute!!  

*Wow, I've noticed my grammar is getting better. Too much hanging around Meaghan :lol:*


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Stephie & Megan!


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie

Your welcome Des. I might make a feeble attempt to do one. although it WON'T be good. LOL


----------



## Gypsy Girl

That's really cute Des. Here's mine. Bah, the computer keeps changing the font color. I think paint might be doing it, but I have no idea why. Oh well.


----------



## felis

Des, Kate I really like your graphics! 

I thought I'd make one myself... hope you like it.


----------



## Gypsy Girl

Felis, that is so pretty!  I love the texture you put on his fur. What graphics program do you use? I'd love to know because using microsoft paint gets old really fast.


----------



## felis

Thanx Kate! 

I use Photo Impact 8 for all of my graphics. It's really simple to use. If you want you can download a free trial version on this site: www.ulead.com


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Kate & Felis  , I like yours too :wink: .


----------



## Megan1216

Des, Gypsy Girl, and Felis-those are AWESOME graphics!  I'm sure Megan (Sunshine'sMeowmie) will love them. I know I do.  I might even save them and print them out for a scrapbook.


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Meaghan  , the contest is over btw. It was yesterday :wink: .


----------



## zippy96444

felis said:


> Thanx Kate!
> 
> I use Photo Impact 8 for all of my graphics. It's really simple to use. If you want you can download a free trial version on this site: www.ulead.com


not for me!!!


----------



## Gypsy Girl

Thanks Meaghan!  Good luck to everybody!


----------



## felis

Thanx also from me Meaghan! 

Best of luck to Des & Kate.  

:catmilk 



:mrgreen:


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks girls  , you too :wink: . I think this should thread should be locked and and a new thread should be done w/ the voting poll :wink: .


----------



## Stephie

locked


----------

